# Would you say no you cannot open to 6 billion dollar project?



## cda (Jul 23, 2015)

http://www.msn.com/en-us/money/markets/how-berlin’s-futuristic-airport-became-a-dollar6-billion-embarrassment/ar-AAdme8a


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 23, 2015)

Saying "No" is the easy part, getting the powers to be above to support you is usually the problem


----------



## JBI (Jul 23, 2015)

cda - Short answer to your OP: Yes, I would.

Beyond that, mtlogcabin nailed it.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 23, 2015)

Agree  with both posts above, you have to live with your decision.


----------

